# CITALOPRAM IBS?



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hi, My name is Andy and im new to this site. I have been on and out of hospital for tests with my gastro doc and my gp has put me on Citalopram 10mg saying that this will help with my abdominal pain, hw does not know if it is ibs as i have no results yet and waiting for a barium meal test in June. Does Citalopram really help or is it a pracebo?Thanks! Andy


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Blimey - thats a new one on me, though a mate of mine was put on a low dose of prozac for IBS. I was on Citalopram (briefly) but that was for depression and I found the side effects too unpleasant however, anti-D's are very ideosyncractic so it might work.Good luck anywaySue


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by suev:Blimey - thats a new one on me, though a mate of mine was put on a low dose of prozac for IBS. I was on Citalopram (briefly) but that was for depression and I found the side effects too unpleasant however, anti-D's are very ideosyncractic so it might work.Good luck anywaySue


Hi Sue,Thanks for replying, i am puzzled too but all the data i have looked at on the net seems to suggest that in trials it does have an effect but im dubious about taking antdepressents and the side effects lead a lot to be desired, i am having by barium meal exam on 26th June so myight see something there,my gp put me on 30/500 cocodamol but has put me back onto 8/500 cocodamol and gone for the AD instead, my folow up with gastro specialist is on 7/7/06 the same day as i have to see my gp, just before on the same day so i will have to waitr and see i guess? I also have fatty liver according to my untrasound and ALT`S read 120 so a bit high and they dont know what caused the enlarged liver but it has reduced now! So ibs, maybe but will have to wait another month to find that one out!?Thanks for the reply and inut, it is appreciated!Andy


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I was given citralopram 10mg, I tried the first one but the side effects were so bad I didnt take any more. I havent been right since.


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Hampshirebear,Im sorry to hear that you had a bad reaction to this med, im constantly tired and lightheaded anyway due to liver involvment so dont know if Citlaopram is affecting me anyway, also it has just been severn day since i have stared to take it so i guess it isnt working yet as my bp`s are still high aslo.What do you mean by you have not been the same since? in what way havew they affected you!Andy


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm taking 20mg Citalopram daily.I felt awful for the first two weeks I started taking it, but it seems to be helping to lift my low mood, especially when I have a bout of IBS D


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hi MRS nookie,Glad to hear that they seem to work for you







I have only been on them for a week now and nothing yet, it just seems to be a placebo that my gp is trying, i will see my specialist in July so will talk to him about it.Stay in touch and take care!Andy


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Andy, I dont know if it is coincidence or not, but me stomach has been really bad since that first Citalopram. I have been to the doctor since and he said it would not have done this. He wants me to continue taking them.I am feeling so bad with anxiety and depression that I need to do something. I dont know whether to try it again or try St Johns Wort again


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Hampshirebear - you poor old duck - sounds as if you've been through the mill abit.I'm no Doctor but just be a little cautious about St Johns Wort - I think it can be absolutely fine for mild/moderate depression but don't mix it with any form of anti-D - I'd consult your doc before starting it and maybe he'll advise a break of a few days after coming off Citralopram (you might need to come off slowly - I'm not sure about this one - I'm on Mitrazapene and will have to come off this very, very gradually and only 6 months after I'm symptom-free - I have no real IBS issues but have had a battle with severe depression, which, thank god, I seem to be winning).I do really feel for you, all these symptoms are bloody miserable aren't they.Hope you don't think I'm interefering, its just have "been there got the t-shirt", so do let us know how you go on.Sue


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Dear Hampshirebear,I agree with Suev on this one, as st`Johns Wort does not react well with antidepreseents and is not a good idea to mix them, that might have caused your reaction! I too am no doctor but i have read this on may sites in regard to taking St`Johns Wort. I have had no decernable reaction to Citalopram and my condtion has not changed, they dont seem to be doing anything for me? I will speak to my specialist in July when i have my follow up with him and tell him exactly what my gp has tried, then i have an appointment with my gp and can inform him of all my results so will shut him up as he is being a right pain in telling me that this is in my head as it were. I know what is pain and what is made up as i have studied psychology and know the difference but he wont take it from me but he will from my specialist!







Andy


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like good sence Andy - anti-D's deffo have their place (as I know, for depression) but it seems contra-indicative in your situation. Very, very few GP's seem to know a great deal about anti-D's though mine has been very supportive, so I think I'm quite lucky but they are strong drugs and if they are doing nothing, particularly for a non-psychological condition I would deffo trust my (ie your) instincts.Good luck in JulySue


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

soz - that should probably read "non-psychiatrict condition".Sue


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hey Sue,Thanks for reply! I am seeing another doctor at my gp`s sergery wednesday about a knee condition that has flared up again and will ask her what she thinks as my normal gp isnt much help any more in providing a viable traetment while i wait for my barium and follow up appointment in July. I will ask her if in her opinion Ciatopram is the thing that i should be on considering my case?I hope thta you have gotten over your deprerssion as i can sympertise with you as the time you have to wait to be treated and the level of care you get from gp`s sometimes can lead you to it, its easy to be detatched and say its only in your head when its not you that is in pain! I only wish they could see that point of view sometimes before passing judement?







Thanks again Sue for your support







Andy


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Yeah - loads better now Andy - without being too specific - I sort of "jumped the queue" re seeing a psychiatrist and was admitted to a psychiatric hospital, which I believe, saved my life - it was interesting really cos I got very friendly with a lady who has battled with manic depression for most of her adult life, and she reckons locally that the NHS treatment is way better than going privately. If, you are not so severe, however, yes, I agree the waiting lists to see specialists can be horrendous, not funny with a condition like depression!!Anyway, good luck with this other doc.Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Andy - just thought I'd "bump" this topic again cos I haven't heard from you for a while and wanted to know how you're doin'.I've now managed to come off valium (was on 2mg per night) except the odd night when I get anxious (usually a Sunday - facing the week I suppose) - and I'm loads better and enjoying working at the animal hospital near me.Is the Citralopram doing anything for you, please let me know.All the bestSue


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm taking 10mg of citalopram to treat IBS C (the urgent hard poo kind not the bunged up for days kind) and bloating. It's done absolute wonders for my bloating but i still need MOM the C.It's really changed my life tho- previous to taking it I was nonstop bloated and now I'm almost normal!I had side effects in the first fortnight- a couple of bad headaches, vivid dreams, failure to orgasm (you prob didn't want to know that!) but you'll be pleased to hear those problems have disappeared.It's not prescribed as a placebo tho. About 97% of the serotonin in your body is located in this thing called the enteric nervous system in the gut- this controls gut motility. IBSers seem to have an dodgy serotonin levels in their guts hence taking antidepressants can to some extent correct this. SSRIs are typically prescribed for people with C rather than D as one of the side effects (at least at first) is D.Hope you found it helped anyhoo.


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Kate,Thankyou for your reply and welcome to the forum, i was only diagnosed officially a week friday ago by my Gastro doc at hospital after several tests. My GP perscribed me Citalopram though did not fully explain why he did so and only due to consultation with another gp was it that i stopped taking them as they were a very low dosage and the i was told that they would not work for me anyway as i have a high tolerance to drugs.Thankyou for your advice and experiences and hey, doesnt IBS effect us in more ways in our lives! Have you ever tried to join the ibsnetwork, they are very helpfull and i have already recieved a lot of help from them and their newsletter and support sevices are second to none, they are a charity org and are worth taking a look at.I am on Mebeverine for a months trial but they dont seem to be making any difference yet. I still have a very tender abdomen in the lower right quadrant and joint pain and so on but i guess this is just what ibs sufferes have to contend with untill the medical profession understands this condition and can forulate an appropriate responce.Thankyou again Kate for you reply and i hope to converse with you in the future about this subject.Many thanks Kate







Andy


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Andy, I hadn't heard of the IBS network so will check that out







Sorry to hear the mebeverine hasn't been helpful yet- I was taking it for a long time before I started on citalopram, and it's effects were there from the first dose- is it worth discussing taking a higher dose with your GP. My dad has a ridiculously hard head for drugs too so I can really understand what a pain this must be. Your comment about joint pain interests me- I have really achey joints and arthritic (sp?)hands but hadn't connected it to IBS, so will have to gen up on that one.Best of luck finding some good meds,Kate


----------



## 21785 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Sue,Sorry for the long delay in responding to your last reply.I have been officially diagnosed with ibs and fatty liver by my gastro now and have been put onto Mebeverine thats not doing anything for me at the moment, the citalopram i came off but have been put back on by my gp to help with seretonin levels, i am meeting with my gp tomorrow to see what else might work for me.I am glad that you are doing better and working with something you love, keep up the good work!My gastro doc has gone onto say that i am at a high risk of developing diabetes and cardiovascular problems, to be honest that thought isnt very appealing to me at the moment as i have enough to think about with ibs.Again, thanks for the reply and i look forward to hearing from you again!Andy


----------

